# Ossiacer See in Österreich



## Meerforelle (31. Mai 2005)

HI Leute #h 
Im Sommer geht es nach Österreich an den ossiacer See in Kärnten!!
Wie sieht es dort mit dem Angeln aus hat jemand Erfarungen?
HAb gehört das Seeforellen da drin sein sollen wie kann ich die fangen?
wie sind dort überhaubt die Fischbestände dort und was kann ich sonst noch fangen?
Wäre für alle Tips dankbar!!#6   

Gruß aus Hamburg 
meerforelle|wavey:


----------



## fischerwahn (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Der Fischbestand im Ossiachersee ist einfach wahnsinnig > hechte bis ~140cm+, Karpfen bis ~25-30kg (derzeitiger offizieller rekord 28kg) und nahezu jeder heimische Fischart (Reinanke, Wels, Zander, Schleie, Brachse, Eitel, Barsch, Rotfeder, Rotauge, Nasen....) 

Seeforellen & Aal sind leider nahezu ausgestorben, aber dennoch vorhanden.

Im Sommer ist ein Boot unumgänglich. Sobald du weisst wohin am Ossiachersee es dich verschlägt sag ich dir wo man Karten & Boot bekommt.


greets/FW


----------



## braxnhoby (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Das die Seeforelle ausgestorben ist stimmt nicht!
Leider ist der Bestand nicht mehr so enorm wie vor 50 Jahren aber sie wird erfolgreich wieder angesiedelt.

Ich würds auf jeden Fall auf Hecht, Zander und Reinanken versuchen.


----------



## Meerforelle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

MOin,
es geht an den Seecampingplatz Berghof!!
Das hört sich ja richtig gut an mit den Fischen!!
Muss man die Karpfen dort großartig anfüttern?
Auf Hecht und Zander hätte ich auch Lust!! In meinen Gewässen fängt man die meist mit Köfis was klappt dort am besten?
SChleppt man an diesen Seen ?
ICh habe ein SChlauboot mit 4 ps Motor und echolot und Gps. Gib es dort gute Kanten?  Das wäre ja das einfachste!!
Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!

Gruß Aus Hamburg
Meerforelle


----------



## fischerwahn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

@braxnhoby - wennst im jahr mehr als ane fangst, gema zum seewirt auf a bier ;-)

i zohl


----------



## rivercarp (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Hallo Meerforelle deinen Benzinmotor kannst du zuhause lassen am ossiachersee sind nur e-motoren erlaubt!

                          Gr.Günter


----------



## braxnhoby (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

@ fischerwahn

Ich hab leider noch keine Seeforelle gefangen, aber mein Kumpel hat letztes Jahr 2 erwischt, leider beide zu klein. 58 und 52 cm statt 60cm. 
Aber das auch nicht im Ossiachersee sondern im Keutschacher See und die waren sicher frisch besetzt. 
Aber die alten Hasen dort oben fangen hin und wieder schon eine.
Ich wollte auch nur sagen das sie noch nicht ganz ausgestorben ist und man versucht sie wieder anzusiedeln.

@ Meerforelle:

Karpfen solltest du auf jeden Fall ordentlich anfüttern sonst wird des nix, der See is ja auch nicht der kleinste.
Schleppen kann man dort auch, aber wenn dann höchstens mit E-motor und so tun als ob man rudert, damit man von den einheimische alten Füchsen nicht ausgelacht wird!!!

Gute Kanten gibts sicher!!! Leider kann ich dir auch keine Details geben den Ossiacher See kenn ich nicht so genau!!


----------



## braxnhoby (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

@ fischerwahn wenn mal mehr als eine fangen sollte werd ich eien Bericht erstellen und dann können wir ja auf ans gehn.


----------



## fischerwahn (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

ok braxnhoby das machma - bin im august 2 wochen in kärnten - boot check ich - in der 1-4er parzelle (tiebel einfluss) hab ich von 'gelegentlichen' fängen gehört 

einen versuch wärs absolut wert

ich meld mich bei dir

greets/FW


----------



## ossi2006 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

hallo


----------



## ossi2006 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

hallo,


wir fahren nächstes jahr zum ossiachersee um auf zander zu angeln. mir ist gesagt worden das der uferbereich von ossiach
zu flach sei und keine aussicht auf zanderfänge bestehen würden. ist der uferbereich von steindorf und bodensdorf besser 
als der vorgenannte und ist das ufer von ossiach wirklich zu flach für zander. war mal für 3 wochen in steindorf und habe 
in 3 wochen etliche aale und untermaßige welse gefangen und nur einen zander. wie sieht es mit der schnurstärke aus und wird besser mit laufblei oder pose gefischt?
wo sind die günstigsten zanderplätze, habe gehört am tiebelzufluss?

gruß


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Es ist schon richtig, dass das Ufer des Ossiachersees flach ist. Der See hat Ähnlichkeit mit einer flachen Badewanne. Die grösseren Zander stehen meist tiefer (ausserhalb der Wurfweite).

Ich komme gerade vom Ossiachersee, wir haben in 10 Tage Zander, Hechte und Welse erwischt. Wenn man weiss wo sie im Sommer anzutreffen sind fängt man auf alle Fälle, nur braucht man unbedingt ein Boot. Im Uferbereich fängt man im Sommer nur untermassige Hechte und Waller.

Übrigens, das Bildchen in meinem Aventar ist ein Zander aus dem Ossiachersee vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## richard (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*



Räuberschreck schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Ossiachersee, wir haben in 10 Tage Zander, Hechte und Welse erwischt.


Servus Räuberschreck!

Gibt es einen packenden Bericht über diese Session?
:m 

Ritschie


----------



## ossi2006 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

schön das ihr so schnell antwortet, aber wo sind die fängigen stellen für zander. ich habe einen zander im ziemlich seichten wasser nachts am campingplatz bei bodensdorf gefangen. das wars. mit einheimischen anglern habe ich bei bodensdorf tagsüber vom boot an einer landspitze mit überhängenden baum gefischt. im hintergrund befindet sich eine große villa. es geht dort ziemlich rasch in die tiefe. doch dort hatten wir alle kein glück tagsüber.sie angelten dort alle mit pose und köderfisch.

gruß


----------



## ossi2006 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

ich las gerade das schleppangeln vom boot aus in den kärntner seen verboten sei, ist das richtig?
noch etwas zu fischerwahn, aal gibt es massig.

gruß


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

@ richard

Ich könnte zwar einen Bericht schreiben, aber der wäre bei weitem nicht so toll wie der letzte! 

@ ossi2006

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wo die Fische genau stehen, da ja kaum Kanten im Ossiachersee sind. Wir fischen vom Boot, die Gewässertiefe beträgt zwischen 8 und 11 Meter! Mit Laufpose und Köderfisch knapp über Grund. In diesem Bereich haben wir nachts die Zander erwischt. Die kleinen, bis 40 cm, fängst du natürlich auch im seichteren Wasser.


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Ich bin kein Schleppfischer, sehe aber immer wieder Fischer am See schleppen. Ein bekannter aus Kärnten hat heuer im Juli beim Schleppen zu Mittag einen Waller 1,83 m gefangen. Also dürfte es erlaubt sein.

Mit den Aalen, muss ich fischerwahn Recht geben. Es dürfen in den meisten österreichischen Gewässer seit ein paar Jahren keine Aale mehr ausgesetzt werden. Die noch im See sind, sind Riesendinger! Habe heuer einen gefangen Aal mit 1,09 m Länge gesehen. Ich selbst habe noch nie einen gefangen.


----------



## ossi2006 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

aale gab es vor 3 jahren noch massig in bodensdorf(kurpark?!?),
wo einer kleiner bach in den see mündet und faulige äpfel von
überhängenden bäumen in den see gelangen. ich habe dort zig
aale gefangen. alles monster auf kleinen köderfisch und laufblei.


gruß


ps: ist nachtangeln vom boot erlaubt?


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*



> ps: ist nachtangeln vom boot erlaubt?


 
In dem Bereich, wo ich fische, sind im Sommer immer so an die 6 bis 7 Fischerboote in der Nacht draussen. Ich würde da kein Problem sehen, ausserdem gibt es auch keinen Vermerk in der Angelkarte, dass es nicht erlaubt sei.

gruss Martin


----------



## ossi2006 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

mit dem bereich wo du angelst ist das gebiet um den tiebelzufluß bei steindorf gemeint, denke ich!
sind dir die anderen angelplätze bekannt, die ich dir beschrieb?
am kurpark befindet sich auch ein minigolfplatz, vielleicht sagt
dir das was?



gruß#h


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Nein, ich meine den Ausfluss des Ossiachersees zwischen Annenheim und Landskron!

Mir sind auch die Plätze, die du mir beschrieben hast nicht bekannt, da ich leider noch nie die Zeit gefunden hab, mich in der Nähe von Bodensdorf umzusehen.

Lg Martin


----------



## ossi2006 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

als alternative zum ossiachersee fällt mir spontan im moment der millstättersee ein, an dessen ufern ich bisher noch nicht gefischt habe. ich hörte das es sehr schwieriges gewässer sei. 
wer kann mir mehr dazu sagen???


----------



## fischerwahn (21. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

och alternativen gibt es in kärnten jede menge - völkermarkter stausee (für die ganz harten jungs) oder der weissensee wäre da zu empfehlen - natürlich auch die kleinen wasserl´n wie klopeiner und turnersee

millstättersee - für mich eher das raubfischwasser - tiefenkarten gibt´s eh überall im netz


----------



## ossi2006 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

hast du schon mal am millstättersee geangelt? mich interessieren gerade zander und hecht. wie sieht es damit dort aus?


----------



## ossi2006 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

ich hätte da noch eine frage bezüglich von wobblern mit 2 oder 3 drillingen, sind die am ossiachersee erlaubt?


----------



## Herminator (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Ich fahre seit etwa 5 oder 6 jahren an den Ossiacher See und bin jedes mal wieder auf´s neue überrascht und erfreut!!! Der Fischbestand, sowie für Friedfischangler und Karpfenangler als auch für Raubfischangler ist der Ossiacher See bestens zu empfehlen!!! Größere Raubfische kommen vor allem weiter draußen auf dem See vor, die man nur mit dem Boot erreichen kann...meiner Meinung nach ist die Seite bei Bodensdorf besser zum Raubfischangeln gedacht, da es dort der Grund ziemlich steil abfällt!!! Friedfische und Karpfen sind eingentlich mehr im seichteren bereich bei Ossiach oder Ostriach anzutreffen!!!
Aber im ganzen ist der See einfach nur wunderbar...fast alle bekannten europaischen Süßwasserfischarten sind in diesem See anzutreffen und landschaftlich und vom Wetter her ist die Umgebung auch vom Wandern her nur zu empfehlen!!!

Mfg Herminator


----------



## Herminator (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Meinem Wissen nach sind Wobbler mit 2 bis 3 drillingen erlaubt, aber echolot ist vorschriftsgemäß eigentlich aber verboten...viele angeln aber trotzdem mit!!!

Mfg Herminator


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

wie sieht es den mit nachtangeln aus an diesem gewässer??


----------



## carpcatcher91 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

soviel ich weiß ist nachtfischen vorboten! war auch der grund warum letztes jahr den weissensee befischt hab ...erfolgreich:m


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2010)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß ist nachtfischen vorboten! war auch der grund warum letztes jahr den weissensee befischt hab ...erfolgreich:m


 
Igitt, da hat wer ne Leiche ausgegraben (guck mal aufs Datum des letzten posts)


----------



## carpcatcher91 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

mir egal...brauch noch n paar infos zum ossiacher see...speziell auf karpfen! dafür gräbt man auch schon mal ne leiche aus


----------



## rivercarp (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Nachtfischen is am Ossiachersee erlaubt,viel spass beim Graben

                           Gr.Günni


----------



## carpcatcher91 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

hat irgendjemand von euch ne gute andresse für ne unterkunft am ossiacher see! Im August,möglichst für den oberen Teil bei alt ossiach etwa#6


----------



## joey96 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

ist ja schon etwas älter hier hat jemand noch aktuelle infos ich interessiere mich für gute hecht und zanderstellen mit gufi wobbler und köfi...die unterkunft ist camping berghof danke im vorraus ach ja man kann am platz boote mieten weiss jemand ob man rudern muss oder ob die nen motor haben?


----------



## Köfi Anan (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Hallo Boardies,
Auch wenn der letzte Eintrag hier,  für Forenverhältnisse schon eigentlich ausgestorben scheint, hoffe ich auf Lebenszeichen hier.

Wir werden erstmals im August als Familie einen 2wöchigen Urlaub am Ossiacher See auf dem Camping Lampele (Nähe Alt Ossiach) verbringen. Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf.
Leider gehört das Angeln nicht zum Schwerpunkt unseres Urlaub. Nicht destotrotz, will ich darauf nicht verzichten und wenigsten früh morgens bzw. abends die Gelegenheit nutzen vom Ufer auf Hecht, Barsch vielleicht auch Zander nachzustellen, vielleicht auch mal für einen Tag ein Boot mieten. Wir werden auch unsere Räder dabei haben. Aufgrund der Camping Lage und der zeitlichen Einschränkung dachte ich mir, dass die Parzellen 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, vom Ufer und Boot gut zu beangeln sind. Kann mir jemand zu meinen Überlegungen eine Einschätzung geben? Wer vergibt für die Parzellen Lizenzen? 
Könnte mir aber auch die Tiebel vorstellen, die in den Ossiacher See reinfließt. Könnte ich mit dem Rad abfahren zum Beispiel.

Hoffe es findet sich jemand der hier reinschaut und mir helfen kann.


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Hi Köfi Anan,
 ich war ebenfalls am Ossiacher See im Urlaub 2014, allerdings war ich nur einmal mit dem Boot draußen, war mehr Wanderurlaub. Also die Parzelle 3 und 5 gehören zum Fischereiverein Äsche, www.aesche.at . Lizenzen gibt's an verschiedenen Ausgabestellen u.A. im Vereinsheim. Weitere Infos dazu auf der Homepage. In der Touristinfo kannst du auch eine Karte bekommen in der die Besitzer der jeweiligen Parzellen eingezeichnet sind, ich schaue nachher mal ob ich die noch hab, glaub aber eher nicht.
 Also das Angeln vom Ufer halte ich für fast unmögich außer an ein paar ganz ganz wenigen Stellen. Das meiste ist mit einem Schilfgürtel durchzogen. Ich selbst war nur ein Tag draußen und hab nicht einen Fisch gesehen. Wobei ich mich mit einheimischen geredet habe, die mir gesagt haben, dass die größeren Fische im westlichen und damit tiefen Teil des Sees sind.
 Bin aber nicht hin, war mir mit einem Ruderboot zu viel Arbeit 
 Vielleicht findest du ja eine Stelle wo du vom Ufer gut rankommst, denke aber dass ein Boot fast zwingend notwendig ist. Bin allerdings halt auch kein Einheimischer der den See kennt.
 Wünsche dir aber einen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri:m


----------



## Köfi Anan (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ossiacer See in Österreich*

Vielen dank trotzdem für deine Einschätzung. Das hilft mir schon meine Erwartungshaltung entsprechend anzupassen.  Mal schauen wie ich es mache.


----------

